# Columbia Sterling ID



## sortadelux (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm the recent recipient of a Columbia Sterling, with both a head badge and chain guard clearly marked.  The stamped serial number however starts with a "P" and I can't find that designation in any thread here or on any of the online databases.  Does anyone have any good history on a date of manufacture?  I'm super excited to strip this one down but It looks pretty complete as it sits.  Having off loaded my Texas Ranger, i'm ready for a new project.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2020)

The serial number list I have stops at 1972 so I'm thinking this has to be after that. @MrColumbia ? V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 5, 2020)

1973-75. All 3 years identical for this entry model.


----------



## sortadelux (Jun 5, 2020)

MrColumbia said:


> 1973-75. All 3 years identical for this entry model.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1205650



Thanks!


----------

